# Solved: IE does not load any web pages but Firefox can



## figgyscott

When I run IE I get the error "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" - no matter what webpage I am trying to access. I have no trouble with Firefox though. I used to be able to use IE but I am not sure when exactly it stopped working (since I so rarely use it). I have tried downloading the newest version of IE with no success.
I have Comcast internet service, TrendMicro PC-Illin Security software (firewall/virus protection), and am running on an eMachine computer running WinXp Home Edition, Service Pack 2. IE LAN's setting is set to "Automatically detect settings". Any help getting IE to work would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Augie65

Open Internet Options> General tab and delete cookies, delete files and clear history.
On the Security and Privacy tabs, click Default button. 
Also check your firewall and make sure that IE isn't blocked.


----------



## figgyscott

Followed all steps and still no success.


----------



## Augie65

Try this, go to the Connections tab> Lan Settings and uncheck all boxes OK, Apply and OK.


----------



## figgyscott

Still doesn't work. The odd thing (even before unchecking all in Lan setting) is that sometimes when I try typing in a www address IE changes it to http:/// (three slashes) and gives me the messgae "The address is not valid" (obviously). Or it changes it to "http://search.live.com/results....". This happens *every* time I try typing in an address with the LAN boxes unchecked, but only occasionally with the "Automatically detect settings" box checked (the only one normally checked).


----------



## Jack1000

figgyscott said:


> When I run IE I get the error "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" - no matter what webpage I am trying to access. I have no trouble with Firefox though. I used to be able to use IE but I am not sure when exactly it stopped working (since I so rarely use it). I have tried downloading the newest version of IE with no success.
> I have Comcast internet service, TrendMicro PC-Illin Security software (firewall/virus protection), and am running on an eMachine computer running WinXp Home Edition, Service Pack 2. IE LAN's setting is set to "Automatically detect settings". Any help getting IE to work would be appreciated. Thanks.


You may have a security issue, (i.e Virus or Malware) You should post this problem in the Security Section where a trained specialist can help you look at steps to resolve this issue.

Jack


----------



## figgyscott

It turns out it is my firewall utility that is blocking IE from accessing the web. I do not understand why though since in the "Program Control" section I specifically have Internet Explorer enabled. There is a "Network Control" tab which has a number of options not checked (enabled). Is there a specific one I should try enabling?


----------



## Jack1000

figgyscott said:


> It turns out it is my firewall utility that is blocking IE from accessing the web. I do not understand why though since in the "Program Control" section I specifically have Internet Explorer enabled. There is a "Network Control" tab which has a number of options not checked (enabled). Is there a specific one I should try enabling?


What Firewall utility do you have? Sounds like Norton Internet Security. I used to have that, and it was a bloated nightmare! (I now use separate anti-virus and Windows XP's own firewall.) If you have Norton, you might want to try turning off your firewall and than going to your Computer's Control Panel and activate the Windows Firewall instead.

Do you have IE 6 or IE 7? Also what Firewall program/version do you have? You should post this in the Security Forum and see what they say. My solution is more of a temporary workaround. You DO NOT want two active Firewalls running on your computer at the same time. I would title your post in the security section. "Firewall is blocking the use if IE." Be sure to indicate the Firewall program you have and the version of IE that you have.

Jack


----------



## burkestar

Did you use the Comcast Self-Install Kit? Comcast gave me an install cd that attempted to install some software but failed. I called tech support and they said the software isn't necessary and they walked me through how to connect without it. I was having the same problem as you (Firefox working, IE doesn't work) and uninstalled the Comcast software (using Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs...) and magically IE now works! Also, Windows Update and a lot of other services that depend in IE were broken and now work as before. Hope this works for you too!


----------



## PlusQuamPerfekt

figgyscott,
You said that you were using TrendMicro. Based on this, the problem is most likely that after an automatic TrendMicro update, the IE executable was reconfigured to be blocked in the Spam Filter section (or it was accidently done when you respond to the swarm of warnings that pop up during a Windows Update).

Go toVirus & Spyware Controls > Suspicious Software Alarm System. Make sure you can see the three buttons associated with this section. Click on Warnings Exception List. Look for iexplore.exe. This is most likely set to Deny; set to Warn or Allow, then save.

I had the EXACT same problem you describedm and these steps fixed the problem. I hope this helps you as well.


----------



## figgyscott

I checked the Warnings Exceptions and iexplore was set to Allow. After further checking, I found the problem. In the Firewall settings, under Program Control, for Internet Explorer, there was two "OUT" connections for TCP with deny action and one "OUT" with Allow (listed third). I deleted the first two OUT's and IE started working again. I am not sure how that situation happened but oh well. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## henrysmom

i have the exact same problem but i am using windows vista. this is the second time it has happened. the first time i could not fix it until i reinstalled my O.S. i do not want to do this again. i have also noticed that when this happens i cannot use my AIM (aol instant messenger) either. any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KeyWasted

figgyscott said:


> I checked the Warnings Exceptions and iexplore was set to Allow. After further checking, I found the problem. In the Firewall settings, under Program Control, for Internet Explorer, there was two "OUT" connections for TCP with deny action and one "OUT" with Allow (listed third). I deleted the first two OUT's and IE started working again. I am not sure how that situation happened but oh well. Thanks for your help anyway.


I am experiencing the exact same problem with IE. Right down to the "http:///". This is actually my Mom's PC that has the problem, so I am not sure exactly sure what she has put on here as far as security applications (e.g. firewall, anti-virus, spy-ware etc.). I did disable both the Windows firewall and the MacAfee personal firewall. Yet, even with both of those disabled, IE still cannot establish and Internet connection. I have gone into Tools / Internet Options and deleted all of the browsing files. I have uninstalled IE 7 to see if IE 6 would work, but that still had the same problem. I'm wondering if maybe she has installed another firewall application that may be running and causing this issue. How does one check to see if that is the case? Any help you can give me on this issue and would be extremely grateful. I just found your site yesterday and think it's a truly wonderful thing. I will most certainly be making a donation to help keep you in business. :up:


----------



## KeyWasted

Could someone please help me...?


----------



## pat36a

I have exactly the same prob (and so do a lot of other folks according to the searching I have done) - what's going on here with XP and IE7?

New, clean(!), PC - suddenly stopped displaying web pages, email ok, Kaspersky up dates ok.

PC wired through ADSL router, two other PC's in the house wired through same router and working fine. 

Help appreciated.


----------

